# Mr. Draco's Story Hour



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2002)

Well, I'm going to try a new format for the story hour for a campaign I'm playing in (just started).

Instead of usuing an omniscient narrator point of view, I'm going to type up and post my IC journal.

Do let me know what you all think of it (the first one will be up soon).


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2002)

Firstly, the party:

Dalentyll Tempesatis: Air Genasi (house ruled), Lvl 3 Sorcerer (alt.sorcerer), worships the Wind god Itoth. (my character, and the writer of the journals)

Icarus: Dalentyll's Owl familiar

Pricilla: Elf, Lvl 5 Sohei, NPC

Sin: Dark Elf (house ruled), Lvl 2 Fighter, PC.

Agnetius: Human, Lvl 2 Wizard, Lvl 2 Wild Mage (house ruled), PC.

Nirador Kamli: Dwarf, Lvl 5 Cleric of Obad-hai, PC.

Arandale: Halfling, Lvl 4 Rogue, PC.

(slightly OC)-

Monday 12,

The crew of the gnomish airship Nirvana, composed of Dalentyll (captain, air genasi, Lvl 3 Sorcerer), Pricilla (X.O., elf, Lvl 5 Sohei), Sin (armsman, dark elf, Lvl2 fighter), Agnetius (engineer, human, Lvl 2 Wizard, Lvl 2 Wild Mage), Nirador (second engineer, dwarf, Lvl 4 cleric of Obad-hai, and Arandale (Navigator, halfling, Lvl 4 Rogue), begin rapairs on their ship after the extensive damage it incurred.  As night approaches, we brought the ship near shore and lowered the anchor.  The night passed with no difficulty.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2002)

Tuesday 13, 

Captain's Log- With minor inconviniences, we've finally reached the city of Shallotwille, where Agnitius has a mage academy he belongs to.  The rest of us are but hoping for work here.  Also, I'm beginning to have suspicions that Nirador may have been mentally affected by his time admist nature, for he's showing some of the signs of our resident wild mage, Agnitius, also insane.

After paying for a week's dock for the ship, Pricilla and I decided to make our way to the "Swill and Warm Ale Tavern" to secure lodging for the night.  The city seems to hae recently suffered from some sort of attack.  Perhaps a riot?  Either way, repairs seem to be in order everywhere.  It also seems that the remainder of the crew is enjoying their shore leave, as I have not seen any of them during the walk to the tavern.

It seems that the damage is limited to the outside, as I can see no evidence of it on the inside of the tavern.  The bartender, Louis Trikes, seems to be a friendly fellow, giving Pricilla and me also and soup for free (after mentioning the dock worker).  The soup is delicious.  Also, it appears that this city has no respectable guard force, with enraged citizens being the cause of most of the damage, with the remainder being due to some unknown source.  Perhaps there is some guild trying to use the attacks to increase their economic presence by destroying trival shops?

The bartender gives us a room for the week in return for assistance with keeping the peace at his tavern.  After finishing the soup and ale, Agnitius and Nirador appear inside.  Nirador is strangely quiet while Agnitius informs me of what he has discovered about the town.  It seems that the fool knows not even the location of his own wizard academy!  That, and he apparently has a knack for discovering the obvious, in this case, the fact that Shallotville is a large city.  I had presumed we all realized that even before we reached the dock, apparently, I was wrong.

The room Louis gave us is indeed spacious, easily a match for many individual homes I've seen.  The beds are large and comfortable.

Icarus feels danger present in the city.  During the day he noticed a group of black-robed figures walking in a circle, it seemed that the citizens went out of their way to keep their distance.  Also, Icarus says someone of great jumping ability drew his attention, perhaps there is an acrobat troupe in town?  I've asked Icarus to patrol the city for a time during the night and report what he sees in the morning.

I'm calling it a day now.


----------

